# Wrinkles How Do you get Them？



## pchrise (Oct 15, 2014)

*I have none,almost  seventy , tired of being asked what is my secrete I have none , except I drink baby formula, NOT.*
*Hope you understand Portugues
This is where I'm from 
Andy Williams & Antonio Carlos Jobim - Girl From Ipanema    Brasil


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKfl15c-Kh0

*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2014)

You should never tire of that question if you're almost 70 years old, consider yourself blessed to have such good skin.  Most people at least get character lines from laughing or furrowing the brow, or crow's feet around the eyes, or lines on the upper lip due to sun exposure over the years, etc.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 15, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> You should never tire of that question if you're almost 70 years old, consider yourself blessed to have such good skin.  Most people at least get character lines from laughing or furrowing the brow, or crow's feet around the eyes, or lines on the upper lip due to sun exposure over the years, etc.



*Thank you , I laugh  all over the place* *and make faces*


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 15, 2014)

You chose your grandparents well.

Me, not so much.
Anglo-Saxon skin and the hot Australian sun are a bad combination.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2014)

Me neither, I have Celtic skin..., blue eyed, blonde..so I've not fared as well as someone with dark olive skin with lots of inbuilt moisturising oils! That said I've got over a decade until I'm  70, so I might be like a prune by then..


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 15, 2014)

I loved an interview with Marcia Hines, an Afro-American singer who has made her home in Australia. 
 When asked why she continued to retain her youthful looks, she grinned and said "Black don't crack". 







 Which reinforces my observation that it is genetic.
 Anyway, I'm not so much worried about wrinkles.
 It's skin cancer that fair skinned people in Australia have to watch out for.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2014)

I am fair-skinned and I guess I'm not doing too bad for wrinkles at 62 - crows feet.  But the ones I really hate are the upper lip wrinkles, those are really ageing.  I smoked for 25 years (quit 21 years ago) and I blame that.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 16, 2014)

British jazz singer George Melly once asked Mick Jagger why he's so lined. 
"Laugh lines," Jagger said, to which Melly replied, "Mick, nothing's that funny."


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 16, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> I am fair-skinned and I guess I'm not doing too bad for wrinkles at 62 - crows feet.  But the ones I really hate are the upper lip wrinkles, those are really ageing.  I smoked for 25 years (quit 21 years ago) and I blame that.


Smoking is very bad for the skin. Both my younger sister and also younger sister in law have been long time smoker but I've never smoked. They both look older than me because of their wrinkled faces. Another reason could be that both die their hair and the younger looking hear contrasts unfavourably with the face. I happily live with my lines and wrinkles and almost white hair which, when taken together, are quite harmonious.


----------



## Justme (Oct 16, 2014)

I am not sure why I don't have wrinkles on my face. Apart from shoving on an inexpensive moisturiser each morning that is all the care I take of myself in that respect. My hands are a different matter, they are very wrinkled and scarred, due to the number of burns I have sustained over the years due to sheer carelessness when cooking! It is a good thing vanity about my appearance is not one of my vices!

I hope the photo isn't too scary?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 16, 2014)

Don't tease us. Spill the beans about the vices you do have. artytime:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Smoking is very bad for the skin. Both my younger sister and also younger sister in law have been long time smoker but I've never smoked. They both look older than me because of their wrinkled faces. Another reason could be that both die their hair and the younger looking hear contrasts unfavourably with the face. I happily live with my lines and wrinkles and almost white hair which, when taken together, are quite harmonious.



It robs the skin of oxygen.  I always had a nice complexion anyway.  Only evidence now of ever having been a smoker is those horrible upper lip lines.  

I've been letting my hair grow out.  Doesn't seem to be totally gray yet, but it's getting there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2014)

Justme said:


> I am not sure why I don't have wrinkles on my face. Apart from shoving on an inexpensive moisturiser each morning that is all the care I take of myself in that respect. My hands are a different matter, they are very wrinkled and scarred, due to the number of burns I have sustained over the years due to sheer carelessness when cooking! It is a good thing vanity about my appearance is not one of my vices!
> 
> I hope the photo isn't too scary?



You look very healthy!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice to see you, Justme. 
I have a few face wrinkles around the eyes and I'm told this is from years of smoking.


----------



## Debby (Oct 16, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> I am fair-skinned and I guess I'm not doing too bad for wrinkles at 62 - crows feet.  But the ones I really hate are the upper lip wrinkles, those are really ageing.  I smoked for 25 years (quit 21 years ago) and I blame that.




I think I read somewhere that it's the loss of collagen around the mouth that causes those 'smokers creases'.  My husband always used to point out older women like that and say they should quit smoking.  Then I began to realize that it's not all about smoking so much as it seems to be part of the aging process for some.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 16, 2014)

Agree, Debby, but smoking speeds up the process.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2014)

Debby said:


> I think I read somewhere that it's the loss of collagen around the mouth that causes those 'smokers creases'.  My husband always used to point out older women like that and say they should quit smoking.  Then I began to realize that it's not all about smoking so much as it seems to be part of the aging process for some.



Hadn't heard that.  I always blamed it on constantly screwing up your mouth when sucking on a cigarette.  

Most of my wrinkles would disappear if I gained about 50 pounds.  I've weighed 30 pounds more than I do now and most of the wrinkles puffed out and got smooth.  But I prefer wrinkles over unhealthy and uncomfortable weight.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 16, 2014)

I dyed my hair and a friend and I went shopping for makeup. And you wouldn't beleive the people who tell me I look wonderful. I muat have looked like a piece of shoe leather. Never thought I would dye it. 

Always said "I worked for everyone of those gray hairs and was going to keep them." As for wrinkles I do notice! I do know as a smoker I have upper lip wrinkles and the furrows on my brow from some of the hard times. But I am beginning to like me! And that evidently shows in my face.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2014)

I just now STOPPED dying my hair, and I love it!   I think there is a way to wear grey hair and it does not necessarily make you look old.  Cut and style are important.. So is makeup.  Also clothing and clothing color.  I'm now more into silvers and greys... as well as jewel tones.. emerald, saphire, ruby..  I stay away from washed out colors.. moss green, mauve.. etc    I also make sure my "silver" is well conditioned and shiny.. as grey hair tends to be dry and can get frizzy. I use a purple toned shampoo once a month to get rid of yellowing.... but not more often than that as you can take on a blue haired old lady look.  

I don't think I am overly wrinkled.. but I have some..  I have a furrow between my eyes... and I have some "cat whiskers" above my upper lip.  A jab of botox for the first problem.. and a little laser for the 2nd.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 16, 2014)

I think smoking and genetics account for wrinkles [and being sun-tanned.]I'm an English rose, I don't smoke or sun -tan and so far am unwrinkled. I'm sure I will get some in time but if I do I shan't worry about them. I will probably get some from all the laughing I do from Meanderer's cartoons on here.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2014)

oakapple said:


> I think smoking and genetics account for wrinkles [and being sun-tanned.]I'm an English rose, I don't smoke or sun -tan and so far am unwrinkled. I'm sure I will get some in time but if I do I shan't worry about them. I will probably get some from all the laughing I do from Meanderer's cartoons on here.



I stopped allowing sun on my face 20 years ago.  I wear a sunscreen, and a hat.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 16, 2014)

Justme said:


> I am not sure why I don't have wrinkles on my face. Apart from shoving on an inexpensive moisturiser each morning that is all the care I take of myself in that respect. My hands are a different matter, they are very wrinkled and scarred, due to the number of burns I have sustained over the years due to sheer carelessness when cooking! It is a good thing vanity about my appearance is not one of my vices!
> 
> I hope the photo isn't too scary?



Another baby face So sweet. and I guess you also get carded


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I stopped allowing sun on my face 20 years ago.  I wear a sunscreen, and a hat.



Same here.  I wear both.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 16, 2014)

"I am figment of my own imagination." RJG   You look 38 and wonderful 
​


----------



## pchrise (Oct 16, 2014)

*I checkout senior places and they keep asking me is this for my grandmother . OK my vices bad jokes like Rip taylor  **David Letterman in Las Vegas Rip Taylor May 1987   

*



*

He is a bit worse    
other secrets also fair skin just do not drink , smoke or do dishes*


----------



## Debby (Oct 16, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Hadn't heard that.  I always blamed it on constantly screwing up your mouth when sucking on a cigarette.
> 
> Most of my wrinkles would disappear if I gained about 50 pounds.  I've weighed 30 pounds more than I do now and most of the wrinkles puffed out and got smooth.  But I prefer wrinkles over unhealthy and uncomfortable weight.




I think you're right about the weight issue.  Even for the sake of looking a little less wrinkled, I won't be gaining weight and for the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2014)

I've read its largely a question of genes, but also over-exposure to the sun, smoking and alcohol use,  greatly contribute to wrinkling.


----------



## jujube (Oct 16, 2014)

My mother always told me that the oily skin that was the bane of my existence during my teen years would serve me well when I got old.  It has.   I have surprisingly few wrinkles for an old bird who worshipped the sun as much as I did.   But then, my almost-90-year-old mother looks like she could be my sister, so there's even more hope for me.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 16, 2014)

jujube said:


> My mother always told me that the oily skin that was the bane of my existence during my teen years would serve me well when I got old.  It has.   I have surprisingly few wrinkles for an old bird who worshipped the sun as much as I did.   But then, my almost-90-year-old mother looks like she could be my sister, so there's even more hope for me.



Enjoy your good fortune.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry to report I skipped the pimple stage also.  Not wearing makeup helped


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Oct 16, 2014)

pchrise said:


> *I checkout senior places and they keep asking me is this for my grandmother . OK my vices bad jokes like Rip taylor  **David Letterman in Las Vegas Rip Taylor May 1987
> 
> *
> 
> ...



:lofl: That's definitely a vice, and a funny one too.


----------



## Justme (Oct 17, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


>




That is VERY funny!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 17, 2014)

On a serious note... Wrinkles are from three sources... environmental,  ie sun exposure,  Lifestyle... ie smoking... and Biological, ie loss of collagen.


----------

